# new visa4uk application website



## bubbles1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi All,

I had a few questions, if someone could please answer them I would be really grateful.

Basically I am trying to use the NEW visa4uk fco gov website
I have registered a account and started creating a settlement-husband application for my husband.(We got married in the UK and now hes gone back and I would like him to come here permanently on a spouse visa= so I guess the settlement husband visa is correct???.)

However on the old website there use to be two parts one was the family settlement application form VAF4A for them to enter their own details the second part was the VAF 4A Financial requirement form....

however in the new process...I can not see the financial requirement part...How would I enter my own financial details if the application in the NEW website does not have it.

I also noticed the new application on the website does not have as much detail required as the old application did for example reference numbers for old visas etc...

so basically I would like to know if this an error on the website or would I be required to fill in the VAF4A family settlement application form and financial requirement form and submit them with this online application form when I take it to the visa centre?

Im really confused please help!!!!

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Vaf4a personal details and vaf4a appendix 2 was never together. When u fill up the online application it will only tell you which appendix your your husband belongs too.

New vaf4a is straight forward but tricky. Complete the vaf4a online and print the appendix 2 financial blah blah... Then complete it by hand


----------



## bubbles1 (Feb 14, 2014)

ohhhhh I see so the appendix my husband fills in is the online one..... so he does not need to fill anything by hand....and I will have to print out the VAF4A Financial form and fill it in, and ask him to them attach it to his application  Thank you for your quick reply...you're a star


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Appendix Two can only be completed by hand after downloading it. You have to apply online, then print out and sign it, and together with Appendix Two and supporting documents, you submit to UKBA.


----------



## bubbles1 (Feb 14, 2014)

hey.. thanks for your reply...
so my husband applys online fills in appendix 1 himself online,

I should them download appendix 2 print it off and fill it in my hand then send that with my supporting documents to him to attach to his application when handing it in.

so he should have his 1.printed online application, 2.my hand filled form and 3.supporting documents.

correct?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. Since Appendix Two is all about sponsor's finances, the best person to complete is the sponsor, though it's assumed it's being filled by the applicant and all questions are addressed to them. Just make sure you meet the 28-day rule about payslips and bank statement - the last payslip and corresponding statement must be dated no more than 28 days before when you apply online.


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

*plz help me*



Joppa said:


> No. Appendix Two can only be completed by hand after downloading it. You have to apply online, then print out and sign it, and together with Appendix Two and supporting documents, you submit to UKBA.


hello joppa 
again in an other problem im just unlucky girl 
my lawyer did for me VISA application on line and unfortunately he did some mistakes in this application like my address in my country, my phone number and information concerning my English level i got 85/ 100 in key English test that mean i am in A2 level he put a1 .
please how can i sort is out im just scare that i can not do nothing because its already confirmed and we payed .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Make corrections in the printed-out form.


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

*heeeeeeeeeelp*



Joppa said:


> Make corrections in the printed-out form.


hello joppa u are the only person make me relax when i ask him 
well my husband got his last 6 payslips from his work sometimes he got it by a counter some times send it via mail for print it its showing every things name of company insurance number ..... in this night i saw it one article saying that electronic payslips which is printed is not acceptable must be stamped so confused about that if the boss give it to employer why they need stamped 
now when i search in Google i put origin payslip showing like my one now i am just confused i dont know what is the different between origin and electronic payslip pliz save me i will apply this week pliz


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

zineb said:


> hello joppa u are the only person make me relax when i ask him
> well my husband got his last 6 payslips from his work sometimes he got it by a counter some times send it via mail for print it its showing every things name of company insurance number ..... in this night i saw it one article saying that electronic payslips which is printed is not acceptable must be stamped so confused about that if the boss give it to employer why they need stamped
> now when i search in Google i put origin payslip showing like my one now i am just confused i dont know what is the different between origin and electronic payslip pliz save me i will apply this week pliz


I've already answered this in the other thread where you asked the same question. Electronic pay slips are not originals. They must be authenticated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Basically, original payslip are the ones your employer sends you by post or hands it to you each month. They can be submitted as they are.

Electronic/online payslips are those you download and print out yourself, from email, website or PDF form. They need to be stamped and signed or accompanied by a letter authenticating them.


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Basically, original payslip are the ones your employer sends you by post or hands it to you each month. They can be submitted as they are.
> 
> Electronic/online payslips are those you download and print out yourself, from email, website or PDF form. They need to be stamped and signed or accompanied by a letter authenticating them.


thank you for reply 
as i said to nycoln some of my friends they just got their visa this months they did not submitted stamp for their electronic payslip and that what confused me


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Perhaps they were just lucky. I know of several who had their application rejected or were asked to submit extra documents over online payslip issues. Always err on the side of caution. Do you want to waste close on £1,000 when a letter and a stamp would have saved it?


----------

